# GS puppy's neck



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

OK this is my first GSD so don't laugh at this question! My 9 month old male has this huge flap of loose skin under his neck-like a turkey's goozle! Is this normal? Will he "grow into it?"


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Relax - normal. 9 months can be an awkward age. So - as he grows it will look better.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some GSDs have very loose skin in the neck area. He may or may not grow into it, but it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Some GSDs have very loose skin in the neck area. He may or may not grow into it, but it is nothing to worry about.


Thanks! I've always had Dobes so this was new for me!


----------



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Some GSDs have very loose skin in the neck area. He may or may not grow into it, but it is nothing to worry about.


Thanks! That's a relief!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about it. it's a part of their beauty.


----------



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> don't worry about it. it's a part of their beauty.


I agree. His nickname is now Goozleman.


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

cmlenard said:


> I agree. His nickname is now Goozleman.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

